# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  perinatalna infekcija

## stella bella

Hello roditelji, nisam vidjeli sličnu temu pa otvaram ovu, ukoliko već postoji...sorry...prebcite me!

Bit ću kratka; naime na otpusnom pismu moje curice piše; "učini se kontrola krvne slike radi sumnje na perinatalnu infekciju koja se isključi" pa "terminsko novorođenče opservirano radi sumnje na perinatalnu infekciju koja se učinjenom laboratorijskom obradom isključi"...ugl, dijagnoza "sumnja na nespecificirane bolesti i stanja Z 03.9"
Aspirat želuca: koagulaza negativni stafilokok (mali broj)
Imala sam tingiranu plodnu vodu, to vidjeli nakon poroda...vodenjak probušen u bolnici.
Evo, to sam tek pri izlasku iz bolnice saznala čitajući otpusno pismo, nitko mi od doktora nije ništa ni govorio oko toga tako da sam ostala šokirana 

Rekli su mi samo da će mi malu uzeti na kratko da je bocnu, a sumnjivo mi bilo to što su samo moju uzeli...nakon toga se vratili i rekli su je nalaz ok...ja mislila neki rutinski, da na kraju piše sve i svašta. Jel je netko imao već slična iskustva i o čemu se točno radi?????

Jooooj, iako nije  ništa strašno, ljuta sam na lječnike što mi apsolutno ništa nisu rekli u vezi toga! Hvala svima!

----------

